# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Usuwanie tatuażu

## Emil

Jak mogę usunąć tatuaż, który mam na nodze? Czy taki tatuaż można tylko usunąć chirurgicznie?
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## Toitek

Oczywiście ze tak.Powiedz mi czego nie można usunąć chirurgicznie?:> Ja osobiście korzystałem w usługi ArtClinique.
Gorąco polecam :Smile:

----------


## Robert77

Witaj

Ja tatuaż usuwałem w Consensus.med w Krakowie, jestem bardzo zadowolony, nie ma śladu. Jedyni w Małopolsce mają specjalny laser  Q-switch przeznaczony do usuwania tatuażu. Ja miałem 4 zabiegi, bo maiłem duży tatuaż (28cm  x 10 cm). Cena w zależności od wielkości, proponuję Ci abyś się z nimi skontaktował i wszystko ustalisz na konsultacji. 

Polecam
Robert

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj
> 
> Ja tatuaż usuwałem w Consensus.med w Krakowie, jestem bardzo zadowolony, nie ma śladu. Jedyni w Małopolsce mają specjalny laser  Q-switch przeznaczony do usuwania tatuażu. Ja miałem 4 zabiegi, bo maiłem duży tatuaż (28cm  x 10 cm). Cena w zależności od wielkości, proponuję Ci abyś się z nimi skontaktował i wszystko ustalisz na konsultacji. 
> 
> Polecam
> Robert



Moderator nie usuwaj mojego postu.
ja teraz zakończyłem usuwanie i chciałem ich właśnie polecić, bo wcześniejsze zabiegi robiłem gdzie indziej i zostałem oszukany i zeszpecony, oni zrobili jak trzeba, poprawili wszytko po partaczach wcześniejszych... Jakbyś przeżył to co ja to byś się dowiedział jak oszukują gnojki w gabinetach kosmetycznych i naciągają na kasę, a efektów brak, ten post jest o szczerzeniem dla innych..

----------


## mateusz.wi

wiesz , ale tatuazu nie usuwa się w zwykłych gabinetach kosmetycznych , tylko usuwa sie w klinikach medycyny estteycznej , gdzie jest  wysoce wykwalifikowany personel medyczny . Jak ktoś mieszka w Warszawie to doskonale wie ,z e taką kliniką jest Klinika Miracki . Raz ,ze duża , to dwa ma chyba największa oferte przeróżnych zabiegów . A taki laser jak oni mają to chyba tez jako jedyni , bo mają laser picsure , który bardzo dobrze radzi sobie z tatuażami kolorowymi . I po zabiegach nie komplikacji , czyli żadnych bliznowców itp.

----------


## Szpital Pulsmed

Tatuaż usunąć można zabiegami z użyciem lasera Nd:Yag (neodymowo-jagowego), który cechuje bardzo krótki czas trwania impulsu i duża energia. Głowica emituje światło lasera o różnych długościach (1064 nm i 532 nm).

----------


## Ryanair

tatuaz mozesz usunąc  laserowo  :Wink:  całkowicie bezpiecznie , bez zadnych powikłań w klincie miracki  w warszawie laserem picosure . Miałam tatuaż na plecach ,który też był kolorowy i smiało mogę powiedzieć ,z laser ten na prawde poradził sobie bez problemu  :Wink:

----------


## Gummi

Czy ktoś z Was usuwał tatuaż? Ile zabiegów było potrzebnych?

----------


## longina56

Ja usuwałam tatuaż na ręce , a konkretniej na nadgarstku . Mam taką prace , która wymaga ode mnie braku tatuaży wiec był to po prostu mus . A sam tatuaż usuwałam w klinice miracki . A to ile zabiegow trzeba mieć przperowadzonych to juz ustala  lekarz w klinice . Ogólnie jeśli ktoś chce usunąć tatuaż  , to to miejsce jak najbardziej polecam .

----------


## zagia

no tak lekarz ustala - ale to w głównej mierze zależy od tego jak jest wykonany tatuaż. ale myśle ze w dobrej klinice to poradzą sobie nawet najcięższymi tatuażami. a w klinice miracki faktycznie robią to dobrze

----------


## soksana88

Ja jeszcze dodam ,ze np. właśnie u Mirackiego jest laser picosure , który bardzo dobrze  radzi sobie nawet z kolorowymi tatuażami nie pozostawiając po zabiegach żadnych blizn  :Wink:  Bardzo ładnie się goją miejsca po zabiegu  :Wink:

----------


## Ojmka

oo a ja wlasnie ostatnio szukałam tego lasera w Wawie! więc jest w Klinice miracki! fajnie - trzeba tam się wybrać na depilację!

----------


## Julit

tak, zdecydowanie w Klinice Miracki. ja sie pozbyłam tatuażu - jestem meega zadowolona z tego!

----------


## Keramed

Niestety laser często rozjaśnia tylko barwnik, nie usuwając go całkowicie. Poza tym barwniki zawierają sole metali ciężkich. Po ich rozbiciu, przez wiązkę lasera, zostają w węzłach chłonnych czy narządach wewnętrznych.

Z tego powodu usuwamy tatuaże również metodą chemiczną Skinial. Polega ona na podaniu płynu, który zawiera głownie kwas mlekowy. Następnie po 3-4 tygodniach barwnik odpada, w formie strupka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tego co czytałam to usunięcie tatuażu można wykonać laserem. Jednak to dość kosztowny i bolesny zabieg, który nie  zawsze przynosi zamierzone efekty  :Frown:  Myślę, że warto przemyśleć sobie wykonanie coveru nieudanej dziary. Popytaj wśród salonów, czy jakiś tatuażysta jest w stanie wykonać coś takiego. Od siebie, w Warszawie, mogę polecić Jah Love Tattoo Studio- np. Adolf jest świetnym artystą, który potrafi wyczarować piękny wzór w miejsce nieudanego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście, że tatuaż usunąć można. Ja zawsze byłam przeciwna usunięciu, zwłaszcza, że każdy tatuaż uwielbiam i robiłam z pełną odpowiedzialnością. Niestety nadszedł czas, kiedy jeden z tatuaży wyglądał tragicznie. Nie wiem co nie tak zrobili w studio tatuażu, ale barwnik zanikał, a poprawienie go było niemożliwe. W końcu zdecydowałam się na zabieg usunięcia w Klinice Zawodny. Za pomocą laseru Piscosure udało się usunąć całość i teraz nie muszę się już martwić nieestetycznym wyglądem.

----------


## Hiacynta889

A nie lepiej po prostu spróbować poprawiania tatuażu ? Niż usuwanie ? z tym usuwanie też różnie bywa. Zostają czasem okropne blizny. ja tez zastanawiałam sie nad usuwaniem, ale w końcu zdecydowałam sie na poprawianie i wyszedł na prawdę bardzo fajny efekt.  :Wink:  Dodatkowo mam też jeszcze fajny kosmetyk Tattoo Butter Loveink, który bardzo dobrze pielęgnuje tatuaż i go pięknie nawilża.

----------

